# Decoy weight style



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

So I just cut all my weights off of the decoys and gonna melt them down and form new weights. 

Question is what style. J hooks,egg or what. I rig my decoys Texas style. I was sick of decoys blowing away in the wind with the flat weights I use. 

What have you used and like?


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I like the J hook weight with a small bungee cord to keep it tight against the keel when being stored.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer the J weights with the rubber bungees also. Texas rigging makes it quick and easy to throw decoys out and pick up, but the weights beat the $hit out of your decoys. If you are doing Texas rigs, it is better to use egg style weights at least 4 oz. and 8 oz. for goose floaters.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I use a cord stop and the tangle free weights, on tangle free cords.












Kind of like this just with the tangle free weights.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If your going to rig Texas style try a pyramid shape. I have notices if the weight has an edge on it it will grab and hold better. But will also beat the crap out of decoys


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Hunter.....Texas Style rigs work best with egg style weights. If you're having issues with decoys sliding then use heavier weights!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I use scoop style and they do not move. Of course, not sure how that works with the rig style....


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I only use the texas rigs and the egg shaped weights. Have to have the right wt in oz for the decoy size you are using.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

We'll sounds like I need to mKe another mold tomorrow at work bit here is what I made today.










Mold










Melting old weights
























. Finished weight


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a nice mold


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

It worked pretty good but think I'll make another j hook style but deeper to make heavier for goose and swan floaters and also make a pyramid style for Texas style


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

How much do those weigh


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

New mold






















.

These weights are 5 oz


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't breathe that $hit!-O,-


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Those will work well


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This is what I use. Put em on a stretchy cord & they are great! I love them for keeping things from getting tangled up & beating up the paint. I make these & sell them as well. 4oz. for the ducks & 8oz. for the geese. Check out my add in the trading post & shoot me a pm if interested.


----------

